# Gold And Steel Speedsonics



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Not been involved in watches much lately, but did have the opportunity today to photograph a friend's gold Speedsonic alongside my steel one...

Seems I almost got them saying the same time...by accident ... the sub-seconds seem to be virtually at the same position.

Enjoy, as our Americans would say.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Lovely watches, and great pictures. 

Prefer the ss version myself, but I wouldn't turn down a gold one of course :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i agree with rich on the ss...but that gold one does look classy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great photos Paul, and thanks for the tweaking


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Either please, I'm not fussy :tongue2:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Tres bon, as our French friends would say :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just noticed the tacky rings are slightly different? ( no, not the colour)

The gold ones numbers/and text seem to be nearer the case...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Just noticed the tacky rings are slightly different? ( no, not the colour)
> 
> The gold ones numbers/and text seem to be nearer the case...


I just checked Jason....I think they are the same, apart from the colour, but the gap between dial graduations and the start of the tachy ring is slightly larger on the gold compared to the steel one. You can best see this on the third photo.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice pair Paul and Jason and either would compliment mine rather well, I'm not fussy 










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Brilliant pics Paul. loving your work 

I used to have one like Gary's... Foz has it now... great watches


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Both very nice watches but unusually for me I prefer the gold one :huh:

BTW I love the first photos with the tree/sky reflections in the background, very cool B)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

btwitzatewdoorhidrownorttoofromjw


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You can lead horses to water Jon but you cannot make them drink :wink2:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Neigh Mac, Neighhhhh!


----------

